# West Galveston Bay Wading spots???



## davidking

I'm wondering if anyone has any good spots in west bay, accesable without a kayak or boat. Thanks!


----------



## TwoBarTwo

Down by San Luis...pull off just before the toll booth on the right. find a place to park. lots of guts and holes, just gotta search around. I always keep moving away from the pass. 

HOWEVER, lots of sharks and rays last time i was out there. So I wouldn't be keep a stringer close. 

JI


----------



## topwatrout

Sportsmans road, along with 8 mile road are pretty good. I've had some good luck there


----------



## Pasadena1944

There used to be a place down I think 7 mile road (used to be a bait house there) anyway you could find a place to park and wade fish in west bay... Caught a lot of fish there... We also giged flounder there at night..


----------



## WestEndAngler

There's a bunch of places... SLP bay side... if your wading on the pass and unfamiliar with area please wear a PFD!

Sportsman Road (8 mile Road off of FM 3005) is a good walk in spot.

State Park provides nice place to walk in as well and Dana's Cove (State Park Area) has been producing some good trout and reds.

If you have any questions shoot me a PM I'll go over everything with you in detail.


----------



## davidking

Cool, thanks for the help everybody


----------



## Pasadena1944

I don't recommend wade fishing at SLP, when the tide changes you may end up in Mexico....on an out going tide.....


----------



## Bull Red

Pasadena1944 said:


> I don't recommend wade fishing at SLP, when the tide changes you may end up in Mexico....on an out going tide.....


 ....and don't forget to carry your hog gig if you plan on fishing at night. :rotfl:
But seriously, the current is really strong on outgoing tides. I suggest wading the bay side, not anywhere near the channel.


----------



## twoiron

wading directly around SLP is a great way to get yourself killed. waded out at dusk on the bayside and a Coast Guard helicopter came right over me and started working the shore to find a missing fisherman. Shortly later an Ambulance came down the road and picked up the body.


----------



## WestEndAngler

twoiron said:


> wading directly around SLP is a great way to get yourself killed. waded out at dusk on the bayside and a Coast Guard helicopter came right over me and started working the shore to find a missing fisherman. Shortly later an Ambulance came down the road and picked up the body.


When was this?!

I know there was a USCG that was dispatched last weekend almost over in East Bay near Bolivar when one of our members lost track of time and the wife called in the calvary... He was on a kayak having fun catching fish.

I agree with the above don't go wading SLP unless you know the area. I've been fishing there for 20+ years and I still hate wading out there (in the channel) I'm a heck of a swimmer but wouldn't trust myself fighting a 5 knot + current. That's why I say wear a PFD if your out there.

Wade the backside start from the point and work down towards the water tower... Again PM me if you need further advice heck I might even come fish with you.


----------



## Realvestor

X2 on SLP. About 2 years ago I had to get rescued by a guy in a kayak. I was on the back side near the point fishing a gut in about 18" water on an outgoing tide. Tide pushed me one step more and I stepped off a ledge into 4' water. I'm 6'7" and around 275 lbs. and that tide was pushing me toward the channel. Thank goodness I had a PFD and was with my son. After trying to fight it for about 45 minutes, a guy with a kayak asked if I wanted some help. He had asked earlier but I thought I could make it back to shore (like an idiot) so this time I accepted. He paddled out and towed me right back in. I didn't get his name but I thank God for him all the time. 

As it's been said, BE CAREFUL wading anywhere close to the pass, especially on an outgoing tide!


----------

